# pinarello sestrier forma tubing



## OS1 (Mar 8, 2005)

HELLO

does anybody know about that cr-mo tubing it comes on a pinarello sestrier i think its a 25crmo4 , who made that tubing to pinarello and what are its parallels .

please exuse my english

thanks


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Used in Columbus Cromor, Gara, Thron main tubes*

You can read more here:
http://www.torelli.com/home.html?http://www.torelli.com/tech/matdesn.html&1

It is used in tubes that are in the 3rd position (with 1st position being the best) of the traditional Columbus tubes...

Your english is fine!


----------



## OS1 (Mar 8, 2005)

*thanks*



merckxman said:


> You can read more here:
> http://www.torelli.com/home.html?http://www.torelli.com/tech/matdesn.html&1
> 
> It is used in tubes that are in the 3rd position (with 1st position being the best) of the traditional Columbus tubes...
> ...



do you know about this frame - pinarello sesterier?
its new ' tig welded it does not appear in the pinarello website but so does the surprise
i undestand that pinarello stil making this frame and the price is low

im not racing just doing fitness and long rides for fun and prefer an afordable steel frame 
rhe downtube is triangular so i thought the frame is made by deda 

thank for your reply
OS


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*More info*

This model is not sold in the USA; the only steel model available here is the Pinarello OPERA. If you google with the correct name you can find more information: pinarello sestriere. There are many European websites that mention it so I guess it is a sold-in-Europe, or outside Europe also but not USA, model.

I also found this info on the web by googling:
"The Sestriere is made from Forma 25CRMO4 oversized steel tubing with mega down tube and steel forks.....Not the lightest machine in the bunch; but by no means heavy either."


----------

